# PHP package conflict



## marvel (Mar 6, 2015)

Got a little problem here with pkg upgrade, it wants to upgrade php 5.4.37 to php 5.4.38 (which is fine and which is what I want) but at the same time it tries to install PHP 5.6.

Now I could upgrade to 5.6 but I don't want that because ioncube is only compatible with 5.4.

Any idea how to work around this?

Thanks!

Edit: Forgot to mention I run FreeBSD 10.1p6 AMD64.

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking for upgrades (62 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (62 candidates): 100%
The following 68 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        php56-session: 5.6.6
        php56: 5.6.6
        php56-xml: 5.6.6
        php56-simplexml: 5.6.6
        php56-curl: 5.6.6
        php56-json: 5.6.6

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        php5-zlib: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-zip: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-xsl: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-xmlwriter: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-xmlrpc: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-xmlreader: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-xml: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-wddx: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-tokenizer: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-sysvshm: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-sysvsem: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-sysvmsg: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-sqlite3: 5.4.37_1 -> 5.4.38_1
        php5-sockets: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-soap: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-snmp: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-simplexml: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-shmop: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-session: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-readline: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-posix: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-phar: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-pgsql: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-pdo_sqlite: 5.4.37_1 -> 5.4.38_1
        php5-pdo_mysql: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-pdo: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-pcntl: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-openssl: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-odbc: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-mysqli: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-mysql: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-mcrypt: 5.4.37_1 -> 5.4.38_1
        php5-mbstring: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-ldap: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-json: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-interbase: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-imap: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-iconv: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-hash: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-gmp: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-gettext: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-gd: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-ftp: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-filter: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-fileinfo: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-exif: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-dom: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-dba: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-curl: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-ctype: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-calendar: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-bz2: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5-bcmath: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        php5: 5.4.37 -> 5.4.38
        p5-Socket: 2.016_1 -> 2.018
        p5-IO-Socket-SSL: 2.009 -> 2.012
        net-snmp: 5.7.3_4 -> 5.7.3_5
        mod_php5: 5.4.37,1 -> 5.4.38,1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        php5-msgpack-2012.05.05 (direct dependency changed)
        php5-libphutil-20140828 (direct dependency changed)
        php5-arcanist-20140828 (direct dependency changed)
        ioncube-4.7.1 (direct dependency changed)

The process will require 15 MiB more space.
11 MiB to be downloaded.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]:
```


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 6, 2015)

The devel/ioncube package depends on lang/php56 (try running `pkg search --depends-on ioncube` to check if that's the case for you as well). That does not solve your problem, but might explain why `pkg` tries to install PHP 5.6.


----------

